# Tbol cycle



## atticus84

Thinking about doing a testosterone and Tbol cycle. What is everybody's thoughts on Tbol. How long should I cycle it and how much? What does it stack best with or have you used tbol by itself with good results previously. Any information and suggestions you are willing to share I'm all ears. Dosages rates and dosage frequency suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joliver

I know a lot of guys that like Tbol.  I don't use it as I like dbol better.  But tbol is basically has a chlor substitution on good ole methandrostenolone.  It is altered to alleviate some of the aromatization side effects of dbol.

Most guys will use anywhere from 40mgs to 80mgs per day of the compound.  Some use more, so don't hold me to that number.  

As with any oral, I would limit its use to no more than 6 weeks, but I have known guys to run it for 8 weeks with no serious problems.


----------



## jyoung8j

4wks and check bp hear a lot about high bp on these strong orals.. I wouldn't run more then 50mg day imo


----------



## animal87

I run it at 50mg for 4 weeks thats about as long as I run any oral. Strength is good and I don't get those bad back pumps like I do on dbol.


----------



## conan

I prefer Tbol to Dbol actually.  Tbol gives me all of the strength of dbol with none of the bloat.  The size gained seems to be much more solid and I also get much more vascular on it compared to Dbol.  If it wasn't so much more than Dbol it would be my go to oral.


----------



## Joliver

If you get dbol strength with tbol....you got dbol.  

Tbol strength mg per mg could not compare with dbol.  Estrogen has a great deal to do with strength gain, and tbol is chemically altered for less aromatization.


----------



## animal87

Another thing to note is dbol gives me a great appetite increase tbol doesn't affect it at all that I noticed. Dbol is and has always been my favorite oral, but I like to use tbol sometimes at the end of a cycle.


----------



## Azog

jyoung8j said:


> 4wks and check bp hear a lot about high bp on these strong orals.. I wouldn't run more then 50mg day imo



Nonsense! I wouldn't even bother with Tbol at less than 60mg a day.

I ran Tbol at 100mg a day for 8 weeks. BP was fine and my lipids weren't too bad after either. Good cholesterol was marginally low, but that's it. Liver values were a bit elevated but nothing crazy. Just don't drink and take your NAC.
My strength was going up constantly, I was more vascular and had insane pumps. Added some nice mass too. No bloat whatsoever...but that depends a lot on your diet. Back pumps were pretty damn bad during squats and deads tho.

I am gonna start 80mg a day for 8-10weeks starting next week.


----------



## coltmc4545

Tbol reminds me a lot of var. I don't mind bloat and it can be controlled on dbol. I'll take drol over them all though.


----------



## graniteman

Azog said:


> Nonsense! I wouldn't even bother with Tbol at less than 60mg a day.
> 
> I ran Tbol at 100mg a day for 8 weeks. BP was fine and my lipids weren't too bad after either. Good cholesterol was marginally low, but that's it. Liver values were a bit elevated but nothing crazy. Just don't drink and take your NAC.
> My strength was going up constantly, I was more vascular and had insane pumps. Added some nice mass too. No bloat whatsoever...but that depends a lot on your diet. Back pumps were pretty damn bad during squats and deads tho.
> 
> I am gonna start 80mg a day for 8-10weeks starting next week.



110% agree, Good Tbol will give you great results minus the moonface dbol gives you, not to mention the plus of no aromatizing. The sides are minimal for me anyways but I would say everybody running aas keep their BP checked. Buy a machine from walgrrens or walmart.


----------



## NickRidge

On test and tbol.  It's great - quality gains on tbol plus test kicks your body into gear with shedding fat.


----------



## will

IMO I'd run 60 a day for 4 weeks until the test kicks in good (assuming ur using a long ester test), but not any longer than 6 weeks. I don't see putting ur liver under any more stress than u absolutely have to


----------



## gymrat827

t bol takes a bit longer to kick in than d bol.  im with colt tho......drol anyday


----------



## Get Some

Dbol = best oral in the history of steroids

Tbol = best specialized oral

I like to run my dbol (good quality) at 40 mg per day. If it's good stuff I don't need more than that. Tbol I need a bit more so I go 60mg for the sweet spot. At those doses I get very similar strength and pumps (although nothing quite matches dbol). Not having to deal with aromatization and bloating is very nice (also not having to deal with increased hunger during a recomp type cycle).

I'm 2 weeks in and my BP is usually around 115/72, so it doesn't seem to skyrocket for me like it does with dbol and especially winny and clen. 

For a BULKING cycle, IMO there is no reason to use Tbol over dbol unless you have very bad gyno that is somehow uncontrollable. Lower dose tbol in conjunction with anavar can be very useful for keeping size during a cutting cycle as well.


----------



## SFGiants

Var is my favorite oral.

I absolutely hate the bloat feel can't stand it and I'm a Powerlifter, I will never amount to shit as one though lol.


----------



## Tren4Life

SFGiants said:


> Var is my favorite oral.
> 
> I absolutely hate the bloat feel can't stand it and I'm a Powerlifter, I will never amount to shit as one though lol.



Would var and drol go well together for strength?


----------



## don draco

Steelers4Life said:


> Would var and drol go well together for strength?



Be careful with the pumps on var and drol.  I stacked 25mg var and 50mg drol together pre-workout one day.. I did arms.  The pumps were the most painful I've ever had.  A stretch mark on my bicep actually extended a few centimeters after that workout lol.  I was noticeably stronger the first day using it, though. Would be an interesting stack to ride out for 4-6 wks


----------



## Tren4Life

don draco said:


> Be careful with the pumps on var and drol.  I stacked 25mg var and 50mg drol together pre-workout one day.. I did arms.  The pumps were the most painful I've ever had.  A stretch mark on my bicep actually extended a few centimeters after that workout lol.  I was noticeably stronger the first day using it, though. Would be an interesting stack to ride out for 4-6 wks



Like right up to a meet.


----------



## SFGiants

Steelers4Life said:


> Would var and drol go well together for strength?



I wouldn't do it if anything I would run Tren A for 3 weeks even at a low dose.

I would do one of the orals not both.


----------



## meat

I've always liked the semi-euphoric feeling from dbol. I didn't like he water retention though. Tbol's new, and I'm old school I guess. What the consensus on how it makes you feel?


----------



## cotton2012

I've never used Dbol but I have done 4/wk Tbol kickstarter on a Test E/ NPP cycle, I did 80mg/day It does kinda feel like Anavar, both make my resting heart rate go up a little. Great results, strength and leaned out some. I have more but also have some Dbol now and can't decide which one to do next.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

meat said:


> I've always liked the semi-euphoric feeling from dbol. I didn't like he water retention though. Tbol's new, and I'm old school I guess. What the consensus on how it makes you feel?



Tbols been around since at least the 70s. Ask the East German "women" about it.


----------



## Ozon

DieYoungStrong said:


> Tbols been around since at least the 70s. Ask the East German "women" about it.



what you say is true.. But its hard to get good tbol. guess its the same with all orals. some brands gives me no feeling and other brands give me crazy effect at a lower mg. what did you mean about ask the German women ??


----------



## kumabjorn

im on Tbol by itself (second cycle). LOVE IT!  but you gotta work hard for the results.

a guy i started doing the cycle with got Dbol. he havent worked out much. he does high doses and works out like 3-4 times a week not very intensely, cause he's lazy. I can honestly say I just see him getting drenched in sweat in the gym , he's more bloated in the face, and honestly, he could get better results working out 6 times a week with GOOD workout program without steroids. he does lots of compound like bench, deadlifts, squats and pullups cause he's kinda noobish and doesnt know any better.

My friend trains me, he's 56 and has worked out for over 30 years and know all there is to know about steroids.

. I've worked out naturally for 5 years , about 6 times a week. I do Tbol for the 2nd time and Im on week 4 now.  I do 50 mg split throughout the day with 20 mg in the morning. ,I have WAAY better results than him. so all you guys who cant get results from Tbol. . . stop sucking at working out.. you cant be on steroids and do compound exercises and expect great physical changes, on steroids, it's time to isolate more, spend more time in the gym and get your money worth.


----------



## coltmc4545

kumabjorn said:


> im on Tbol by itself (second cycle). LOVE IT!  but you gotta work hard for the results.
> 
> a guy i started doing the cycle with got Dbol. he havent worked out much. he does high doses and works out like 3-4 times a week not very intensely, cause he's lazy. I can honestly say I just see him getting drenched in sweat in the gym , he's more bloated in the face, and honestly, he could get better results working out 6 times a week with GOOD workout program without steroids. he does lots of compound like bench, deadlifts, squats and pullups cause he's kinda noobish and doesnt know any better.
> 
> My friend trains me, he's 56 and has worked out for over 30 years and know all there is to know about steroids.
> 
> . I've worked out naturally for 5 years , about 6 times a week. I do Tbol for the 2nd time and Im on week 4 now.  I do 50 mg split throughout the day with 20 mg in the morning. ,I have WAAY better results than him. so all you guys who cant get results from Tbol. . . stop sucking at working out.. you cant be on steroids and do compound exercises and expect great physical changes, on steroids, it's time to isolate more, spend more time in the gym and get your money worth.



You obviously don't know shit and your friend that trains you doesn't either. Compound excercises can get you big as **** just by themselves. Trust me, there's some big jacked mofo's on this board that their main focus is compound movements. Your friend doesn't know all about steroids. If he knew fuking anything you wouldn't be running an oral only cycle. That's retarded. If he doesn't know that your body shuts down its natural production of testosterone when you introduce exogenous chemicals in your body and you need to substitute that with exogenous test, he knows about as much as my 13 yr old daughter and he's a shit for brains.

Merry Christmas


----------



## gh0st

I'd usa at least 50-60mg of t-bol ED for 6 weeks at a time. You could do 5-6 weeks to kickstart cycle. take 5-6 weeks off t-bol, then do 5-6 weeks at the end of cycle also.

r just one or the other, most guys like to kickstart with an oral. I like to run em on the tail end and kick start. but i do long cycles


----------



## gh0st

coltmc4545 said:


> You obviously don't know shit and your friend that trains you doesn't either. Compound excercises can get you big as **** just by themselves. Trust me, there's some big jacked mofo's on this board that their main focus is compound movements. Your friend doesn't know all about steroids. If he knew fuking anything you wouldn't be running an oral only cycle. That's retarded. If he doesn't know that your body shuts down its natural production of testosterone when you introduce exogenous chemicals in your body and you need to substitute that with exogenous test, he knows about as much as my 13 yr old daughter and he's a shit for brains.
> 
> Merry Christmas



??? right? THe first thing i thought was i try to do as many compund movements/exersies as possible! Why waste energy and burn your self out doing all isolation movements. makes no ****ing sense. any trainer will advise a newbie to try to use as many compund movements as possible....this is how you get big fast and hit mutiply muscle groups at the same time


----------



## gh0st

kumabjorn said:


> im on Tbol by itself (second cycle). LOVE IT!  but you gotta work hard for the results.
> 
> a guy i started doing the cycle with got Dbol. he havent worked out much. he does high doses and works out like 3-4 times a week not very intensely, cause he's lazy. I can honestly say I just see him getting drenched in sweat in the gym , he's more bloated in the face, and honestly, he could get better results working out 6 times a week with GOOD workout program without steroids. he does lots of compound like bench, deadlifts, squats and pullups cause he's kinda noobish and doesnt know any better.
> 
> My friend trains me, he's 56 and has worked out for over 30 years and know all there is to know about steroids.
> 
> . I've worked out naturally for 5 years , about 6 times a week. I do Tbol for the 2nd time and Im on week 4 now.  I do 50 mg split throughout the day with 20 mg in the morning. ,I have WAAY better results than him. so all you guys who cant get results from Tbol. . . stop sucking at working out.. you cant be on steroids and do compound exercises and expect great physical changes, on steroids, it's time to isolate more, spend more time in the gym and get your money worth.



great first post btw!!! and u have been on the board since 2014. sorry dont mean to be a dick but c'mon


***sorry didnt notice how old this thread was


----------



## gymrat827

It's fine man.  T Bol is pretty good stuff.  

I'm have some and I think I'm using it next run.


----------



## gh0st

I can't figure out whether im gonna finsih this cylce (Test/EQ) with T-bol or a stack of Var/Inj Drol. I know that seem like an odd stck var and drol. NEver even would consider it...but a good mentor who is a real old timer. He actually reps for one of the BIGGEST ugl around right now. Suggested this to me. Saying the gains from this are very easy to maintain after wards. I was orignally planning to finsh with T-bol at 50mg ED. Last 6 weeks all the way up til 4 days perfore pct


*Well i did start TRT about a little more than e year ago. But wondering now if i should try to recover and if i took that choice too soon. im 33. self TRT. Prob will drop down to a TRT dose, for a bit. Then pct. idk i need to find a good doctor that my insurance will cover. Cant afford these outrageous guys.


----------

